# 2014 Cruze Diesel gets Aisin AF40-6 tranny



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*2014 Cruze Diesel gets Aisin-Warner A6-AF40 tranny*

It's confirmed, the 2014 Cruze Diesel will come equipped with the *Aisin-Warner A6-AF40* six-speed automatic transmission (RPO: *MDK*), the same transmission as used in the 2010 Cadillac V6 SRX (RPO: MXE) and current Buick Regal Turbo (RPO: MDK):

• *Vehicles*:
Buick Regal GS
Engine
ECOTEC-2.0L I-4 Turbo


• *Specifications*:
Type:
six speed front wheel drive, electonically controlled automatic tansmission with torque converter clutch
Maximum engine torque:
400 Nm (Gasoline)
Gear Ratios:
MDK
1st
4.15
2nd
2.37
3rd
1.56
4th
1.16
5th
0.86
6th
0.69
REV
3.39
F/D
2,561 / 2,666 / 2,774 / 2,839 / 2,955 / 3,075 / 3,200 / 3,329 / 3,464 / 3,640 / 3,750
Ratio spread
6,05:1
Maximum shift speed:
7000 rpm
Min input speed:
650 rpm
Maximum validated gross vehicle weight:
2355 kg
Shifting mechanism:
Integrated position sensor with TCM
Shifting positions:
P,R,N,D (by cable) & Tiptronic (by CAN)
Case material:
Die cast aluminum
Center distance:
197 mm
Overall length:
358 mm
Shift pattern:
Pulse width modulated solenoid control
Shift quality:
Variable bleed solenoid
Torque converter clutch:
Pulse width modulated solenoid control
Available control features:
Eco Mode Selective Sport Mode Drivers Adaptive (Fuzzy) Manual Mode (Tiptronic) Up Hill Control Down Hill Control Torque Limitation (axle shaft protection) Fast Acceleration OFF Fast Acceleration ON Shift by Temperature Brake Assist Cornering Control Pass-by Noise Test Function Differential Protection Warm-up Shift Pattern (WUSP) Neutral Control L-up Slip Control (drive & coast) Tip Auto Down Tip Auto Up Improved Downshift Protection Up Shift Prevention Low m Conrol Highest Gear in Limp Home Gear Stabilization
EOBD II, OBD
Converter size:
241
k-Factor:
142k - 225k
Torque ratio:
2,0 - 2,32
Fluid type
AW-1 (low friction), lifetime fill
Transmission weight (dry):
85,7 kg
Fluid capacity
6,96 kg (incl. cooler)
Pressure taps available:
Access to all clutches & brakes possible
Assmbly site:
Anjo City, Japan


• *source* -- GM Powertrain website: Powertrain Products

• GM parts illustration: http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/0911204G04-002.JPG

• 2014 Turbo Diesel Cruze Online Order Guide link: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...turbo-diesel-cruse-online-ordering-guide.html


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Those features are extremely impressive. Very interesting.

Only 295 lb ft max torque? That's a bummer, the engine will be close to maxing out the transmission upon factory peak torque.

Hm..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Those features are extremely impressive. Very interesting.
> 
> Only 295 lb ft max torque? That's a bummer, the engine will be close to maxing out the transmission upon factory peak torque.
> 
> Hm..


Not so fast...

Gm has a habit of rating transmissions based on just over the highest output engine they mate it to. The Cruze Diesel makes 280lb-ft in its overboost feature, and this transmission is rated for 295lb-ft. They did this with the G6 F40 transmission as well.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not so fast...
> 
> Gm has a habit of rating transmissions based on just over the highest output engine they mate it to. The Cruze Diesel makes 280lb-ft in its overboost feature, and this transmission is rated for 295lb-ft. They did this with the G6 F40 transmission as well.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


These are the transmissions used in all the Australian Cruises.

*Transmissions*
Six-speed manual transmissions feature:
? One-piece housing to enable compact, light design
? Needle bearings for all gears ensure low-friction gear meshing
? Enhanced low-gear engagement for smooth launch and shift characteristics.

Six-speed Active Select automatic transmission is optional across the range. The 1.8L
petrol engine is matched with a 6T30 unit; 1.4 iTi turbo petrol engine with 6T40 unit; 2.0L
diesel with 6T45 unit. Features include:
? Clutch-to-clutch shift operation for precise, smoother shifts between gears
? Wide spread ratio – first gear has brisk acceleration with its high ratio, 6th gear
overdrive ratio keeps engine revolutions as low as possible for fuel-efficient highway
cruising
? All have ‘tap-up/tap-down’ Active Select feature which allows drivers to select and
hold gears for a more spirited driving experience.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aisin transmissions > any GM transmission. They last FOREVER. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Aisin transmissions > any GM transmission. They last FOREVER.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Not if you don't change the fluids or filters they didn't.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> FWIW, the combination of a super-low overdrive 6th gear (0.69), combined with the low final drive ratio (3.20:1), works out to a VERY _leisurely_ *33.9 MPH-per-1,000 engine RPM*!
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> ...


With a diesel, you don't need rpm's like in the 1.4 or 1.8.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> With a diesel, you don't need rpm's like in the 1.4 or 1.8.


The 1.4T doesn't need high RPMs either. Both engines make 100% of torque at a very low RPM. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My CDX diesel auto is doing 1750 RPM at 110kph (68mph). According to my owners manual the transmission is sealed for life and doesn't need servicing.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> My CDX diesel auto is doing 1750 RPM at 110kph (68mph). According to my owners manual the transmission is sealed for life and doesn't need servicing.


My 2012 1.4T automatic runs 2,000RPM at 58mph, so that RPM is pretty low. I guess having even more low end torque allows for taller gearing.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

6th gear is 0.74, haven't been able to find final drive but remember reading somewhere that it is 2.7:1.

FOUND THIS hope it helps, Aussie.

1000rpm speed:
*(km/h/mph)*
I:
*10.2 / 6.3*
II:
*15.8 / 9.8*
III:
*24.5 / 15.2*
IV:
*32.4 / 20.1*
V:
*46.9 / 29.1*
VI:
*62.9 / 39.1*
Torque converter factor:
Final drive ratio std:
*2.64*


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

How does the Cruze Diesel gearing compare to the Eco MT? It would be nice to see a side-by-side, but I don't have the numbers handy.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

THIS is why my 2002 Camaro 6m pulls down 31mpg when on the road.

6TH= .50......Axle Ratio= 3.42........final is effectively 1.71...........sorry, don't have the tire diameter but I run about 1700rpm at 70mph.

Rob


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Robby said:


> THIS is why my 2002 Camaro 6m pulls down 31mpg when on the road.
> 
> 6TH= .50......Axle Ratio= 3.42........final is effectively 1.71...........sorry, don't have the tire diameter but I run about 1700rpm at 70mph.


Ditto for my '02 Z06. It has the same 3.42 diff with a slightly shorter 0.57 6th gear, effectively 1.95. Not quite as good as the F-Body (14% shorter), but I have 2% taller tires to make back a bit of the difference. The shorter 1st gear is nice, though!


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> It's confirmed, the 2014 Cruze Diesel will come equipped with the *Aisin-Warner A6-AF40* six-speed automatic transmission (RPO: *MDK*), the same transmission as used in the 2010 Cadillac V6 SRX (RPO: MXE) and current Buick Regal Turbo (RPO: MDK):


And that helps explain the higher MSRP for the diesel Cruze. You're paying for extra engineering and you're getting it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Even with tall gearing steep hills are no problem at all so with the gearing in the NA Cruze Diesel it should be a flyer.


----------

